# When is she due? *And it's here!!!



## Horsefly (Apr 25, 2010)

Just for fun can anyone guess the day my goat will have her kids?  She is a Boar Nubian cross and is about 6 years old.  We aren't sure when she was bred because she runs with the buck.  We saw them together in september but she aparently didn't take then.  Her udder has steadily been growing and looked noticeably firmmer today.  I am thinking 2 or 3 days.  Can't wait to see the kids, they will be half fainting goat and a quarter nubian and a quarter boar.  So whose going to give it a guess?  This is the only picture I have uploaded right now but will take some current ones tomorrow morning.





Here is the buck


----------



## Horsefly (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay finally got current pics on the computer, I guess my estament was a bit off and to me it doesn't look like she will kid this week.  What do yall think?  By the way her name is Blackberry.


----------



## crocee (May 5, 2010)

I would say she still has a few more days to go. Her udder is developing nicely but isn't tight/shiny. With her being 6 she has probably freshened before so her udder may not achieve max size until she has kids on the ground. Pooch is not close enough to see to determine its stage.


----------



## Horsefly (May 6, 2010)

She still hasn't kidded.  I have been noticing slight slight discarge clumped on the hair on her tail the last few days.  My brother said she was acting unusual today being more friendly.  Hopefully that means she will kid soon, I'm ready for those little kids 
Oh almost forgot, could someone post a pic of a full shiny tight udder?  I'm not sure I really know what Im looking for.


----------



## chandasue (May 6, 2010)

Mine had slight discharge for nearly 2 weeks prior to kidding. So she might be a ways off yet.


----------



## Roll farms (May 6, 2010)

Boer does (usually) don't get the shiny, tight udder that a dairy doe will...so if you saw a pic of one and waited for hers to look the same, that may never happen.

Her udder will become more full / tight and her tail ligs soften w/in 24 hrs of birth.  

Discharge can appear 1-2 weeks pre kidding, so she's probably getting pretty close.

A really thick "rope" of clear or amber goo hanging down means birth is imminent.

Another thing I notice is most of our does start making soft little "meh eh eh" sounds while looking toward their rumps on the day they kid.


----------



## Roll farms (May 6, 2010)

Deleted double post...


----------



## Horsefly (May 6, 2010)

I don't know if anyone could help me with this but I can never feel ligaments on any goats.  I don't know if I am feeling wrong or what but y'all all make it sound so ovious and I just can't find them.


----------



## glenolam (May 7, 2010)

Try comparing her ligs to the bucks.  If you take your hand and feel on either side of her spine, right before it becomes the tail, you *should* feel nothing and be able to almost wrap your hand around her spine if she's that close.  If you can feel little pencil like things under the skin, between the spine and muscle, those are the ligs.  I'm not an expert, by any means, but I was able to determine my doe's ligs were gone by comparing her to my other goats.  I actually just felt hers again last night to feel what they should feel like normally.  The best thing I could say was that right before she kidded I really could almost wrap my fingers around her spine if her skin wasn't there!


----------



## Horsefly (May 18, 2010)

Well I am getting really really impatient now.  I want kids so bad.  I can't believe it's been this long.  I still have no clue what her ligs feel like, can't find them on any of the goats.  How far from the tail are they?  Her tail is kind of nasty from discharge, I may trim the hair off it.  I'll try and get updated pictures for tomorrow.  Somebody please tell me something to make me be able to wait longer lol.


----------



## glenolam (May 24, 2010)

any update?  If she's got more discharge maybe the time is coming soon?  Do you have a pic of the discharge?

My doe also started stretching out a lot more as she got closer.  I made a very low balance beam with a 2x6 and cinder blocks and she loved it - she could put her front hooves on the beam and just stretch all the way out.

Good luck!


----------



## Horsefly (May 25, 2010)

Well, it seems any discharge she had has gone away :/ .  I'm not sure what to think, she rest more than the other goats and is alittle stiffer.  All of our computers have a viress so I am on an iPod now and can't upload pictures with it.  Her udder is staying about the same but is pretty full.  Sometimes she stretches weird and looks bulgey on her sides.  My Mom thinks it will be May 31st, the day I am leaving to be a councelor at camp.  I hope she has it before then or after I come home so I don't miss it.


----------



## Horsefly (May 29, 2010)

We can see and feel the baby(s) on her side.  At what time can you start seeing and feeling the kids inside her?  Like how far into pregnancy.  
Hmm I just remembered, should I give her a CD-T shot now?  Or just wait and give it to the kids when she has them.  
Oh it's so hard to wait any longer.


----------



## chels24 (May 30, 2010)

I would go ahead and give her the shot now.


----------



## Horsefly (Jun 4, 2010)

She kidded on Wednesday!!!!!  I just got home from camp today and got to see him.  She had twins, a boy and girl, but unfortunately nobody was around when she kidded and the girl died.  We think she sufocated because the sack was still over her head when they found her.  I was upset, it had to be the girl.  The boy is really cute and is white wih black spots and brown legs.  Will uplaod pitures really soon.  my family was relieved when I got home because baby had poop running down his hind end and legs and they were worried it was scours.  First thing when I came in was giving him a warm rinse in the sink to clean off the caked up stuff.  What a welcome home lol, it's all for the goaties.  I think Mom has Mastitis but I will post that in the deseases section.


----------



## parjackson (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little buck.  I'm really sorry about the doeling.  That's rough.  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Horsefly (Jun 4, 2010)

The pics are in:









I had thought I had uploaded more of him but I guess not.
Any ideas for a good name?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2010)

He's beautiful...congrats.


----------



## goat lady (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats.  I think he looks like a Rocky.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 5, 2010)

Oooooooooooh he's beautiful.


----------



## chandasue (Jun 5, 2010)

I love his coloring!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 5, 2010)

He looks just like a goat I used to have! His name was Oreo, maybe you should name him that!


----------



## mamaluv321 (Jun 5, 2010)

He's so cute!! I think I'd name him Ripple, in that first pic it looks like  he's got a ripple from neck to foot. He's absolutly georgous!


----------



## Horsefly (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you for the comments.  He is so cute, still having trouble making him eat still.  We are thinking of naming him Trooper.


----------



## dkluzier (Jun 8, 2010)

Wowsa!!   

What a looker you got!  Love his coloring!!!!


----------

